# RT8169 - slow download

## ade05fr

Hi 

i have a LAN connection with my laptop and i use the rt8169 module to my pci ethernet card but i think its very slow

```

localhost ~ # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:4d:3c:a2  

          inet adr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::216:d3ff:fe4d:3ca2/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:78793 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:115156 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:7806445 (7.4 MiB)  TX bytes:157110494 (149.8 MiB)

          Interruption:16 

```

does anyone knows if its normal ?

Thanks 

ade05fr

----------

## dudumomo

It should not....

I'm using the same module as well and no problem. (Actually I had the same laptop than your signature)

Which kernel are your running on?

When you say slow, does it mean slow on your network or on Internet?

Can you double checked your speed by download a Gentoo iso on a server close to your area?

May be check with something to speed the download (I'm using downthemall as Firefox extension, nice one !)

----------

